# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ενισχυτής ήχου ALVA.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ενισχυτής ήχου της ALVA έχει 2 μετασχηματιστές 30-0-30V 2-3A,  12-0-12V 0.5A, 12V 0.3A   & εξόδου 8Ω 100V,   τιμή στα 25 ευρώ παραλαβή απο Καλλιθέα.

----------

